# web easy pro 8 html help



## clintcole (Jan 30, 2011)

ive made a website with web easy 8 and saved to a zip file...from there i upload the zip folder through my webhost (hostgator) extract the files and put them into my public_html......the site looks good but problem is the site shows pages full of html code if you push the foward/back buttons and sometimes refresh button in the windows browser.
The tech support at hostgator said my software (webeasy8) was not tagging the pages with "html" at the end....
how do i fix this....i tried just renaming it and it didnt work....any advice would be awesome. thanks

ClintCole


----------



## rotarysteve (Dec 27, 2010)

Ummmm,

I'm not familiar with web easy 8...

Learning curve for me, can't imagine creating a web-page, then zip it only to FTP upload to unzip. 

Can you provide a link??? 

Dunno, in theory, you have to open your webpage with a html tag, and at the end of the page you close the page with a html close tag. Between that... there is the open and close for the head and then the open and close of the body.

Between all of that is your page..... 

Hmmmmmm


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

clintcole said:


> The tech support at hostgator said my software (webeasy8) was not tagging the pages with "html" at the end....
> how do i fix this....i tried just renaming it and it didnt work....any advice would be awesome. thanks


"WAS NOT TAGGING" means the extension is not .html ????? web pages need to have the extension of .html or .htm . I don't know why webeasy didn't make the extensions as .html, but I think you may have done something wrong. If they are not using the .html or .htm extension, then you need to save then as html files.

Or else did you mean those web pages don't have tags? If it is, you need to add at the beginning of the page and at the end of the page.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Hello clintcole,

It's been some time this thread has made. Did we solve your problem? If it is please mark this thread as Solved. If it is not, come back and ask again.


----------

